# The tt's in the banner on this forum



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Gotta be time for a change hasnt it guys? Those cars are not even owned on this forum any more. They have to be at least 5 years old, must be some cars from current forum members you can use?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

perhaps a photo competition is in order


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love a good photo comp 

J
xx


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

And whilst they are there, could possibly remove the advert for VW Action 2012 at Santapod??


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good idea, it wont happen but good idea.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey ian - good to see you posting 

You back in a TT yet?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hi matt, not yet mate but soon. Be a mk2 prob a tts maybe towars the end of the year.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the post. There is a thread for members to post pictures of their cars but unfortunately it's not been harvested for a while. The idea to get this going again has been discussed recently and I'll do what I can to give it a push along with some other updates.

Cheers,
John


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done john


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just shows how much pride the owners of the forum take in its up keep :lol: as long as it's making money that's all they care about


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just shows how much pride the owners of the forum take in its up keep :lol: as long as it's making money that's all they care about


Well, it does keep it free without subscription for everyone to use - Joe Public and members of the TTOC alike!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ian222 said:


> Well done john


All agreed. See my post here: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=119572&p=6902105#p6902105


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just shows how much pride the owners of the forum take in its up keep :lol: as long as it's making money that's all they care about
> ...


And he's off knew it would work :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just been viewing this forum on my tablet, reminds me why I use ad-block, every photo has some addition advertising crap added. I dont mind subtle advertising but saturation advertising is taking the micheal.


----------

